# Once you've got a villager's photo...



## Barney (Jun 4, 2020)

...is there any reason why you should continue to give them daily gifts, or is it fine to stop?

I assume the photo means your friendship is maxed out and it won't drop back down, right?

It would be nice to be able to stop wrapping fruit for ten villagers every day and just given them clothes I think will suit them every once in a while!


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 4, 2020)

so far i've only gotten raymond's photo but i love him so much and still give him wrapped presents everyday ♡

i'm only trying to get photos of my fave villagers and but i'll always get them all gifts ^-^

tbh i never gave them fruit lol
i like to give them cute clothes ☆


----------



## Believe (Jun 4, 2020)

I think the chance to get a picture starts at a tier under max so it might be worth doing it for another week?


----------



## sfelix (Jun 4, 2020)

Your rating can still drop if you do things to annoy the villager (eg. hitting them with the net.) As far as I know it doesn't drop from ignoring them or not giving them gifts.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 4, 2020)

I generally stop giving daily gifts to that villager to focus on someone else's photo. It is possible to get another photo from that villager, but it seems even harder for it to happen the second time. I think their friendship will stay maxed forever as long as you at least talk to them once a day.


----------



## Fendi (Jun 4, 2020)

I think once you do get their picture, you can simply just gift them when you feel like it. I still have yet to get any of my villager's photos, but I'm slowly working towards it. But when I do reach that point, I don't see any other reason, other than personal fulfillment, to continue gifting them items.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

I just gift them clothing items that I think would suit them! Actually by doing so, I've gotten extra villager photos from both Static and Muffy. It must be a lower drop rate than the first photo though since they've been on my island for months.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 4, 2020)

I always give fruit because I want clothes.


----------



## marshallows (Jun 4, 2020)

i've gotten all of my villagers' photos but i still give them gifts that i think fits them + do favors for them purely on my adoration and attachment LOL. but ofc there are also days when i'm lazy and i just go around to talk to each of them at least 3 times/day.


----------



## mintycream (Jun 4, 2020)

Once I get their photo I still give them presents in hope to get another one so I can trade for other ones, but I don't wrap them anymore :/


----------



## tajikey (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm giving gifts until I've hit the 50 day Nook Miles achievement. Every evening before I stop playing, I line up 10 gifts in the bottom row of my pockets in the order I have their homes, wrapping three for the three villagers who have yet to give me their photo, then gift to each the next day. Otherwise, I don't remember with whom I haven't spoken.

Apologies if that didn't make sense.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2020)

I have three photos now, I still give Moe gifts every day because he's one of my favorites and he's a permanent resident of my island. I give the other two gifts on occasion. 
I'm also going to let the other two move out at some point, so the rate of gifts has decreased.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 4, 2020)

There's photos?! I thought the posters replaced  the photos..


----------



## Squinish (Jun 4, 2020)

Better then fruit is giving them expensive furniture to raise their friendship faster.  The best is Iron Wall Lamp.  So I craft a lot of those.  Though I am using a lot of iron and clay to gift everyone.  So I stop gifting villagers (generally) after I get their photo.  I may gift them cloths I want them to where but try not to gift them anything else that I don't want to see in there homes.  I always do quests for them.  Just cause it's fun.  

Right now I have photos for:
Marina
Tangy
Dom
Whitney
Skye
Ankha
Sherb
Pashmina
Coco (got in trade)


----------



## Rosch (Jun 4, 2020)

I still give them gifts but no longer daily. They can still give you photos even after theybgive you one. So if you want that, you can do so.


----------



## Fye (Jun 4, 2020)

I give them every now and then when I randomly have fruit in my pockets or Ables sells clothes that would suit them. But I never complete their requests or let them buy stuff off of my cause I don't like messing up their wardrobes or house interiors with ugly stuff =\ does anyone know if giving a villager 3+ usable furniture gifts replaces the bugs and fish they put in their rooms? cause if it does then I wouldn't mind catching stuff for them


----------



## Aurita (Jun 4, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Better then fruit is giving them expensive furniture to raise their friendship faster.  The best is Iron Wall Lamp.  So I craft a lot of those.  Though I am using a lot of iron and clay to gift everyone.  So I stop gifting villagers (generally) after I get their photo.  I may gift them cloths I want them to where but try not to gift them anything else that I don't want to see in there homes.  I always do quests for them.  Just cause it's fun.
> 
> Right now I have photos for:
> Marina
> ...



wow that’s genius, I’m going to try gifting the iron wall lamp tomorrow!

I have photos from 4 of my villagers, but I still give them gifts especially if I see clothing or furniture that would match them  I don’t go out of my way to find them & gift them like I do for the villagers I don’t have photos of


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 4, 2020)

You can still get another photo from the villager, even though this is rare! That way, you could have a couple to use if you have need multiple for whatever reason, or have some to trade with other people.

I personally keep on giving wrapped gifts anyways so that I can get bells/items back in return. It's also just easier for me to keep track of that way rather than remembering who I did/did not get pictures from.


----------



## Squinish (Jun 4, 2020)

Aurita said:


> wow that’s genius, I’m going to try gifting the iron wall lamp tomorrow!
> 
> I have photos from 4 of my villagers, but I still give them gifts especially if I see clothing or furniture that would match them  I don’t go out of my way to find them & gift them like I do for the villagers I don’t have photos of



Ya, the Iron Wall Lamp is probably the best item you can give them.  It's a furniture item that sells for more then 2500 bells (max points) and they won't put it in there house.  So no ugly decor.  Though some houses it would look ok in.  Like Marshal's.  I think an Iron Wall Lamp would actually fit his home decor (if placed right).

Another thing I learned from someone else, for getting photos.  Is to reset.  When you have gotten to the point were they might give you a photo (usually after they asked for you to change there catch phrase).  Gift them an item.  If they go to give you something other then a photo.  Close out before ending the convo.  Then go back into the game and they will give you something else.  This works if they give you something dumb and you want to try for something cool.  Like I just got the Hawk Jacket.  Which I have been wanting for a while.


----------



## stiney (Jun 5, 2020)

I still give all my villagers (even if I have their photo) gifts every day because it stops me hoarding furniture I’m never going to use and because sometimes they give me stuff I don’t have in my catalog yet.


----------

